# Brauch man nen Mauspad



## sandman2003 (8. Juni 2007)

Also ich frage mich immer, ob man nen mauspad braucht...

also braucht man eins??

an meiner mx510 sind die füße immer versifft 

und gut über die oberfläche kann ich auch net so gehen

hab gerade mal sauber gemacht dann geht es eingiermaßen.. habe aber keinen bock jedentag den siff darunter wegzumachen


also sollte ich mri eins holen ne??

vielleicht habt ihr ein paar vorschläge, was gute pads angeht.. 

werde mir in bälde die G5 refresh holen nur als anhaltspunkt

gruß sandman


----------



## SoSchautsAus (8. Juni 2007)

sandman2003 am 08.06.2007 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich frage mich immer, ob man nen mauspad braucht...
> 
> also braucht man eins??
> 
> an meiner mx510 sind die füße immer versifft


Ich verachte Mauspads, nie im Leben würd ich mir sowas kaufen! Für mich ist das nur eine Einschränkung in der Bewegungsfreiheit. Vorteile seh ich keinen einzigen. Ich hab meine MX510 jetzt seit 2004 und noch nicht einmal musste ich Siffe runterkratzen. Eher noch von den Tasten als von den Füsschen. 

SSA


----------



## sandman2003 (8. Juni 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 08.06.2007 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> sandman2003 am 08.06.2007 15:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



denke mal es kommt auch auf die oberfläche an.. meine ist schon ziemlich rau... und ich kann bestimmt einmal die woche so fette staubknäule  da runter holen :-!


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2007)

wenn man nen rel. rauhen untergrund hat, dann lohnt sich das. aber irgendwas über 5€ lohnt sich nur, wenn es einem dann noch wirklich extrem auf super gleitfähigkeit usw. ankommt.


----------



## ich98 (8. Juni 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 08.06.2007 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verachte Mauspads, nie im Leben würd ich mir sowas kaufen! Für mich ist das nur eine Einschränkung in der Bewegungsfreiheit. Vorteile seh ich keinen einzigen. Ich hab meine MX510 jetzt seit 2004 und noch nicht einmal musste ich Siffe runterkratzen. Eher noch von den Tasten als von den Füsschen.
> 
> SSA



Ich hab eins, so 30*25cm. Da mein Naturholztisch etwas rauer ist und so wäre das gleiten mit der Maus auf diesem Tisch ziemlich beschreiden.
Ein gegrenzt fühle ich mich nicht.


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (8. Juni 2007)

SoSchautsAus am 08.06.2007 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab meine MX510 jetzt seit 2004 und noch nicht einmal musste ich Siffe runterkratzen. Eher noch von den Tasten als von den Füsschen.
> 
> SSA



Ich hab ne MX518 und hab auch ständig Dreck auf den Tasten - für mich ein echter Minuspunkt bei der Maus. 

Ob man ein Pad braucht oder nicht, hängt von der Unterlage und von der Maus hab. Bei einer sehr glatten Unterlage, zum Beispiel einem lackierten Holztisch, sammelt sich nicht so schnell Dreck unter der Maus an. Allerdings macht man sich meiner Erfahrung nach auf Dauer den Tisch schmutzig bzw beschädigt die Oberfläche, wenn man ohne Pad spielt. Auf meinem alten Schreibtisch (unlackiert) ist da, wo die Maus war, ein großer, recht dunkler Fleck auf dem Holz *g*
Auf meinem neuen Tisch sind - bei sehr genauem Hinsehen - leichte Lackschäden zu erkennen, da ich etwa ein halbes Jahr kein Mauspad benutzt habe.

MfG Jimini


----------



## AurionKratos (8. Juni 2007)

Bei einer optischen Maus braucht man z.B. ein Mauspad, wenn die oberfläche zu glatt ist und dadurch die Maus keine Bewegung meldet.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (8. Juni 2007)

In deinem Falle würde ich mir ein Mousepad zulegen. Ich hab mir einfach zusammen mit meiner Maus (Razer Diamondback) ein Mousepad gekauft. Also jetzt keins für 20€, sondern das billigste für einen €, was imo auf völlig reicht.

Meine Tischoberfläche ist jetzt auch nicht besonders rau, allerdings ist es im Vergleich zum Mousepad wesentlich lauter. Es wäre also sicher möglich für mich, ohne Mousepad zu zocken, allerdings empfinde ich es als viel angenehmer mit und will mich nicht umgewöhnen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2007)

arbeite jetzt seit rund einem jahrzehnt mit ner schreibtischunterlage aus papier, hab bislang nur vorteile bemerkt.


----------



## Ernie123 (8. Juni 2007)

Also ich hatte immer so blaue Stoffpads, die sich aber immer wieder nach nem halben Jahr aufgelöst haben und jetzt hab ich mir vor nem Jahr glaub ich ein eXactMat von Razer geholt und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit. Es hat 2 Seiten, eine für Speed und eine für Control, ich spiele immer auf der Control Seite. Hab eine G7 und das Laufgeräusch hält sich auch ziemlich in Grenzen damit. Da du dir ja eine G5 Refresh holen willst, ist das bestimmt ein guter Anhaltspunkt, da die die selben Füßchen hat.

Ob Sinn oder Unsinn kann ich schlecht sagen, mir gefällts. Vor allem, da es auf nem lackierten Metalltisch keinen Sinn macht ohne Mauspad.

MfG Ernie


----------



## Otep (8. Juni 2007)

Also ich habe mir mal ein billges geholt, aber auch nur weil mein Tisch sich schon auflöst   ansonsten denke ich nicht... da kaufe ich mir lieber (wenn der Tisch hält) ein Päckchen glidepads für die Maus


----------



## MICHI123 (8. Juni 2007)

Das ist geschmackssache, auf ner sauberen und glatten Tischplatte geht das imo auch sehr gut. Meine MX510 hatte auf dem Holztisch keine Probleme, und ne zeit lang hab ich das auch genutzt, seit einiger Zeit hab ich wieder nen Pad.


----------



## MICHI123 (8. Juni 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 08.06.2007 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> arbeite jetzt seit rund einem jahrzehnt mit ner schreibtischunterlage aus papier, hab bislang nur vorteile bemerkt.


also ein DIN A4 Blatt auf den Tisch geklebt, oder so eine große Unterlage? 
Was für Vorteile hat das denn?


----------



## Lordnikon27 (8. Juni 2007)

Also ich habe ein Terratec Mystify Speedpat wasauchimmer von RR bekommen, abgesehen davon das es leider ein rel. lautes geräusch beim Bewegen macht ist das Ding sehr zu empfehlen, gleitet gut und ist sehr exakt... davor hatte ich ein Werbegeschenk-Schamel-Meerettich Mauspad, das war noch besser, leider habe ich innerhalb von 2 Jahren die komplette Beschichtung abgearbeitet    Trotzdem würde ich an deiner Stelle ein Mauspad nutzen (außer dein Tisch ist Brandneu) da sämtliche Schreibtische von mir Kerben etc. hatten und ich es auch nicht als angenehm empfinde wenn die maus so ,,tief" liegt, lieber ein 5mm breites Pad dazwischen, ist aber Geschmackssache...
Leihe/besorge dir doch einfach mal ein mauspad und schaue wie du damit zurechtkommst, ob du das als angenehm empfindest, ... wenn dann musst du aber schon so 2-3 Stunden des Ding benutzen, zwecks Eingewöhnung etc.
Und nimm auf keinen Fall so ein Stoff auf Moosgummiding, die Digner lösen sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit auf und sind imo auch kaum benutzbar.... wenn dann hol dir lieber was aus Plastik oder vergleichbarem Zeugs... Außerdem solltest du drauf achten das unten dran irgendwas Antirutschmäßiges ist, entweder so kleine Standfüße oder eben der ganze Untergrund...
cu Lordnikon27


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2007)

MICHI123 am 08.06.2007 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 08.06.2007 19:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne große unterlage, >din a2.

die ersten beiden vorteile dürften schon aus der beschreibung hervorgeben:

-man hat ordentlich platz für die maus UND tastatur. problem ist ja, dass man ein z.b. 20x30cm mauspad oft hin und her schieben muss (zumindest wenn man z.b. auch noch mit unterlagen arbeiten muss, mal nur mit maus, mal mit maus und tastatur spielt, mal nur mit tastatur tippt,...), ein 40x30cm mauspad dagegen oft schon so groß ist, dass die tastatur nicht mehr bequem daneber passt - draufstellen kann man sie aber auch nicht, dann kippelt sie.
mit ner großen unterlage passt sie quasi komplett drauf, die maus hat immer noch ordentlich platz - und gut ist. gerade in verbindung mit kabellosen geräten kann man dann eingeben wann und wo man will
-man kann notizen drauf machen (imho nicht zu unterschätzen)

was nicht sofort ersichtlich ist:
-sehr leises laufgeräusch
-kaum verschmutzung (heute ja fast egal - wenn ne kugelmaus n 3/4 jahr ohne reinigung ohne genauigkeitseinbußen durchhält, ist dass schon ne leistung)
-bei abnutzungserscheinung (~4monate) einfach die nächste seite nehmen
-angenehm warm (bei hartplastik pads ja nur eingeschränkt und bei metall&glas gar nicht der fall)
-kommt oft mit integrierter "kalenderfunktion" daher
-ins rutschen kommt so ein ding natürlich auch so schnell nicht
...


----------



## crackajack (8. Juni 2007)

Wirklich brauchen tut ein Normalsterblicher ein Mauspad denk ich nicht.
Habe mir bei der Anschaffung des neuen PCs dennoch "spasshalber" ein Revoltec Precision Advanced zugelegt und kann nicht klagen. Bei UT gewinne ich jetzt jede Runde und andere shooter spiele ich nun nur mehr auf Extrahard.  
Natürlich Blödsinn, dafür bin ich zu wenig Pro um zwischen Tischplatte, Werbegeschenkpad und Game-pad zu unterscheiden um da auch nur eine winzige Veränderung zu merken.
Ok, sicher flutscht die Maus mit dem besagten Pad wirklich toll, aber außer das ich anfangs "gefühllos" umherirrte ist mir nichts gravierendes aufgefallen.

Vorher hatte ich immer eins der Standardwerbegeschenkdinger mit Schaum unten drunter. Die rubeln sich aber oben schnell glatt und irgendwie haftet dann die Maus doch merklich, wenn man es mit einem neuem von der Sorte wechselt. 
Aber bevor ich den Tisch zerkratze kamm halt irgendwas drunter.

In der Arbeit habe ich wiederum überhaupt keins. Der Tisch langt da vollkommen.


----------



## DeViL_MaN (10. Juni 2007)

MICHI123 am 08.06.2007 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 08.06.2007 19:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schreibtischunterlagen... meist so in Din A2 angefertigte "Blöcke" oft von irgendwlelchen Firmen als Werbegeschenke, die quasi als riesieg Notizfläche dienen ^^

btw: benutz ich auch als unterlage


----------



## sandman2003 (11. Juni 2007)

DeViL_MaN am 10.06.2007 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> MICHI123 am 08.06.2007 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich hol mir auch ein pad  egal..  wenn schon dennschon.. naja aber erst wenn ich mein system im herbst generalüberhole


----------



## Rabowke (11. Juni 2007)

Ich brauch definitiv keines. Mein Uralt PC-Tisch, aus dem Jahre 1988 hat eine Everglide-ähnliche Oberfläche. Damit lief bis jetzt jede optische Maus perfekt, aktuell ist es die G5 von Logitech, vorher was es die Logitech Optical.

Aber diesen Tisch kann man nur lieben, darauf stand schon mein erster PC ... ein 286'er mit 7,5 MHz und einer EGA Grafikkarte.


----------



## Gunter (11. Juni 2007)

kommt drauf an - ich hatte zuletzt nur "gute" mauspads, und will nie wieder ohne spielen. die maus gleitet viel angenehmer und leichter darüber als über nen normalen holztisch oder eine papierunterlage.

wenn man jetzt allerdings wenig oder gar nicht spielt, und einen halbwegs passenden untergrund hat, dann braucht man nicht unbedingt ein mauspad, wenn man ohne gut klar kommt. will man aber das letzte bisschen komfort und präzision herausholen, dann würde ich doch ein (hochwertiges) mauspad empfehlen. nicht so 5euro-drecksteile ausm mediamarkt.


----------



## ich98 (11. Juni 2007)

Gunter am 11.06.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man ohne gut klar kommt. will man aber das letzte bisschen komfort und präzision herausholen, dann würde ich doch ein (hochwertiges) mauspad empfehlen. nicht so 5euro-drecksteile ausm mediamarkt.



obwohl mein Gamerswear Stainless Mousepad auch schon nach nem Jahr spürbar mehr Widerstand hat.


----------



## Gunter (11. Juni 2007)

ich98 am 11.06.2007 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl mein Gamerswear Stainless Mousepad auch schon nach nem Jahr spürbar mehr Widerstand hat.


silikonspray + mouseskates, und die maus fliegt wieder...


----------



## ich98 (11. Juni 2007)

Gunter am 11.06.2007 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 11.06.2007 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was kostet das?

btw: ab in den Chat mit dir!


----------



## Gunter (11. Juni 2007)

ich98 am 11.06.2007 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Was kostet das?


maus-glides ab 4 euro: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/default.php?cPath=31_1375
ich hatte die glidetapes um 3,99, die mit einem locher ausgestanzt und unter meine mx510 geklebt. nur bei plastik-mousepads zu verwenden!

gleitspray 6,99: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=31_291&products_id=598



> btw: ab in den Chat mit dir!


nix gibts, ich bin auf arbeit.


----------



## ich98 (11. Juni 2007)

Gunter am 11.06.2007 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> maus-glides ab 4 euro: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/default.php?cPath=31_1375
> ich hatte die glidetapes um 3,99, die mit einem locher ausgestanzt und unter meine mx510 geklebt. nur bei plastik-mousepads zu verwenden!
> 
> gleitspray 6,99: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=31_291&products_id=598



Also die. http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=31_1375&products_id=1845



> nix gibts, ich bin auf arbeit.


----------



## Gunter (11. Juni 2007)

ich98 am 11.06.2007 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 11.06.2007 12:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


richtig.

achja, ein tipp nebenbei - wenn bei eurer logitech-maus ein oder mehrere mausfüßchen fehlen (die kleinen dinger untendran, die den einzigen kontakt zur unterlage darstellen) - schreibt an den logitech-support, die senden euch gratis neue zu.  

siehe hier: http://logitech-de-emea.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/logitech_de_emea.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=1055&p_created=1084180892&p_sid=i2M4IRDi&p_accessibility=0&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9NzUmcF9wcm9kcz04NDQsODQ2JnBfY2F0cz0mcF9wdj0yLjg0NiZwX2N2PSZwX3NlYXJjaF90eXBlPWFuc3dlcnMuc2VhcmNoX25sJnBfcGFnZT0x&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## ich98 (11. Juni 2007)

Gunter am 11.06.2007 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> achja, ein tipp nebenbei - wenn bei eurer logitech-maus ein oder mehrere mausfüßchen fehlen (die kleinen dinger untendran, die den einzigen kontakt zur unterlage darstellen) - schreibt an den logitech-support, die senden euch gratis neue zu.
> 
> siehe hier: http://logitech-de-emea.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/logitech_de_emea.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=1055&p_created=1084180892&p_sid=i2M4IRDi&p_accessibility=0&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9NzUmcF9wcm9kcz04NDQsODQ2JnBfY2F0cz0mcF9wdj0yLjg0NiZwX2N2PSZwX3NlYXJjaF90eXBlPWFuc3dlcnMuc2VhcmNoX25sJnBfcGFnZT0x&p_li=&p_topview=1



Fehlen? Wie soll man die denn da rausbekommen?  :-o


----------



## Gunter (11. Juni 2007)

ich98 am 11.06.2007 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 11.06.2007 13:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bei übermäßig starkem gebrauch gehen die irgendwann mal von selber raus.


----------



## ich98 (11. Juni 2007)

Gunter am 11.06.2007 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 11.06.2007 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Maus ist jetzt schon 4 Jahre alt und hält immer noch bzw. die Dinge sitzen noch bombemfest.


----------



## Gunter (11. Juni 2007)

ich98 am 11.06.2007 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Maus ist jetzt schon 4 Jahre alt und hält immer noch bzw. die Dinge sitzen noch bombemfest.


du zockst auch kein quake 3.  

so und jetzt wieder back to topic.


----------



## DeViL_MaN (12. Juni 2007)

Gunter am 11.06.2007 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 11.06.2007 13:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber ich; und finde das is totaler chnickschnack-scheiss-blödsinn


----------



## Gunter (12. Juni 2007)

DeViL_MaN am 12.06.2007 08:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunter am 11.06.2007 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


klar isses schnickschnack. genauso schnickschnack wie gehäuse-fenster, leuchtröhren, 5.1-kopfhörer, subwoofer im kofferraum, alufelgen, tieferlegen... 

ich finds einfach komfortabler als ohne - und diesen luxus leiste ich mir gerne. mag jeder halten wie er will. es generell als quatsch abzustempeln ist engstirnig.

wir leben ja nicht nach dem motto "was der bauer net kennt, frisst er net".


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juni 2007)

Als Pr0Gam0r habe ich natürlich nicht nur eine gute Maus (Logitech G5), sondern auch ein 4D Steelpad, um optimal spielen zu können...

...eigentlich bin ich so grottenschlecht (=im Sinne von null Reflexe & lahm), dass ich diese Hilfsmittel BRAUCHE, um wenigstens halbwegs mithalten zu können.

 

Mein jüngerer Bruder hat kein Mauspad, eine deutlich billigere Maus - und trotzdem ist er mir haushoch überlegen...der Skill macht's aus...   

Ist wie bei allen Dingen:

Mit gutem Equipment kannst Du immer noch ein wenig mehr rausholen, aber letztlich hängt es nur von Deinem Können ab...

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Gunter (12. Juni 2007)

Spassbremse am 12.06.2007 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Pr0Gam0r habe ich natürlich nicht nur eine gute Maus (Logitech G5), sondern auch ein 4D Steelpad, um optimal spielen zu können...
> 
> ...eigentlich bin ich so grottenschlecht (=im Sinne von null Reflexe & lahm), dass ich diese Hilfsmittel BRAUCHE, um wenigstens halbwegs mithalten zu können.
> 
> ...


du trägst deinen nick nicht zu unrecht ... manno.  

natürlich definiert sich skill nicht über die verwendeten mittel, das ist mir schon klar. hab auch nie behauptet, dass ich damit 1337er z0ck3 wenn ich das zeug verwende, falls du damit mich angreifen wolltest. *g*

ich finds einfach sehr komfortabel und angenehm. aber auf meinem neuen stoffpad funzt das eh nicht mehr. von daher lebe auch ich nach dem motto "hardware vergeht, skill besteht."


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Juni 2007)

Gunter am 12.06.2007 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> du trägst deinen nick nicht zu unrecht ... manno.
> 
> natürlich definiert sich skill nicht über die verwendeten mittel, das ist mir schon klar. hab auch nie behauptet, dass ich damit 1337er z0ck3 wenn ich das zeug verwende, falls du damit mich angreifen wolltest. *g*
> ...



Nö, das war weitestgehend ironiefrei. Ich benutze WIRKLICH eine G5 & ein Steelpad, um wenigstens etwas meine (im Vergleich zu guten Spielern) doch ziemlich miesen Skills kompensieren zu können.

Insofern kann ich persönlich ein gutes Mauspad empfehlen. 
 

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Gunter (12. Juni 2007)

Spassbremse am 12.06.2007 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, das war weitestgehend ironiefrei. Ich benutze WIRKLICH eine G5 & ein Steelpad, um wenigstens etwas meine (im Vergleich zu guten Spielern) doch ziemlich miesen Skills kompensieren zu können.
> 
> Insofern kann ich persönlich ein gutes Mauspad empfehlen.


oh hoppla.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2007)

ich98 am 11.06.2007 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Maus ist jetzt schon 4 Jahre alt und hält immer noch bzw. die Dinge sitzen noch bombemfest.



mein logitech mouse-man wheel hat 7,5jahre durchgehalten, ohne dass ich da ernsthafte probleme hatte (nein - kein q3, aber ut, et und vor allem: opera mausgesten  ) - aber mit den mx5?? hatten mehrere leute probleme und an meiner mx610 seh ich jetzt, nach rund 1,5jahren, auch schon deutliche verschleißspuren.
auf der oberseite genauso, die hälfte vom logitech logo ist schon weg - auf der alten maus war es bis zum schluss zu erkennen, auch wenn sich die verblasste farbe nach und nach dem vergilbtem untergrund angenähert hat.
die qualität bei logitech ist offensichtlich nicht mehr das, was sie mal war.


----------

